# memorial weekend, our big day



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

We're going to pick up baby Prince in memorial day weekend, and trying to get everything ready before he comes home.

my check-list ( please help if I'm missing any essential items ) 

1. Fromm Gold Holistic Puppy Dry Dog Food 
2. Food and water bowls
3. leash
4. Harness, coller, and tag
5. crate
6. chew toys
7. plush toys
8. shampoo / conditioner
9. comb / brush
10. pet gate 
11. nail clippers
12. bed and bed cover
13. groomer list
14. vet list ( do I need to schedule an appt before this weekend, for wellness check up )


Thanks God for giving me such beautiful puppy


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I would also suggest lots of paper towels, Nature's Miracle, toothbrush and toothpaste,and extra bedding for crate in case of accidents. Your puppy is a doll. Good luck!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks, I bought a bag of paper towels and a box of Huggies wipes from Costco. 
What specific kind of natural's miracle should I get? Stain and Oder remover? Or urine destroyer ? And any recommendation for toothbrush and toothpaste ?
I made 2 poochie bells, 1 at front door and 1 at french door, and hopefully Prince can pick up quick and learn to use the bells.
Oh! I totally forgot about the pee pad.......


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

You might not need the puppy food right away - while he's getting used to your house it's better to not switch his food on him at the same time, you'll most likely end up with double the amount of bowel issues! (when they first come home, a lot of them won't eat/drink/pee/poop for the first bit out of stress, and then it all starts happening at once haha) so let him some time to adjust first! If he's on a kibble you prefer him not to be, it's not going to kill him to wait longer if he's doing well on it.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks....
I'm just too excited and want to get everything for him:brick:


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I use the natures miracle stain and odor remover. My toothbrush and paste came together in a kit made by nylabone. I liked it because it had a finger brush and a regular brush included. If your dog doesn't like the toothpaste you get just try another flavor.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

I would also suggest getting an antler for your puppy to chew.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

antler? :suspicious:
no idea what it is, and now going to search it online . Thanks a lot


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Oh I'm so excited too!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm getting way too excited and couldn't sleep well for more than a week now.
I 'd called couple Vets today and asking about their services and quotations, and still not decide who's gonna be the right one…  headache !!!!
I met a lady at the whole pet store who owns three yorkies, and she told me ticks are really a big issue here….scary !!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats on adding Prince to your family! I remember how excited I was those last few days before Leo came home. Try to get in the routine of going over Prince morning and night with a comb and really looking closely through his coat. Not only will this give you an opportunity to watch for ticks, fleas, etc. it will help you get Prince very comfortable with being handled. Touch, rub, inspect him from the tip of his nose to the tip of his tail. Look at and handle his paws, ears, mouth, rear, tail, belly everywhere! Enjoy!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Should I schedule a wellness examination for Prince ? 
Any specific exam we need to do other than puppy vaccine and intestinal parasites test ?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Do you have any specific timeline for the exam in your breeders contract? I had three days after I picked up my pup to have her examined by my own vet if I chose to. This would cover me to get a full refund if my vet found any serious issues. I then took her back as needed to continue with her immunizations.
Make sure you are familiar with the immunizations, heartworm, flea meds, etc. They are going to throw a lot of information at you all at once. Some vets give more than one type of shot at a time and some will space them out. They may tell you to get the Leptospirosis vaccine when you may not want to due to the high rate of side effects. I purchased my flea meds at the vet when I could have saved money by buying it elsewhere. Same with heartworm. Price it out before you go so you have something to compare it to.

Diane


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> Do you have any specific timeline for the exam in your breeders contract? I had three days after I picked up my pup to have her examined by my own vet if I chose to. This would cover me to get a full refund if my vet found any serious issues. I then took her back as needed to continue with her immunizations.
> Make sure you are familiar with the immunizations, heartworm, flea meds, etc. They are going to throw a lot of information at you all at once. Some vets give more than one type of shot at a time and some will space them out. They may tell you to get the Leptospirosis vaccine when you may not want to due to the high rate of side effects. I purchased my flea meds at the vet when I could have saved money by buying it elsewhere. Same with heartworm. Price it out before you go so you have something to compare it to.
> 
> Diane


you are right !!! The consultant at the Vet office already quote me tons of items ($$$$$) 
One more silly question&#8230;.puppy needs shots, and are they going to charge for office visit every time even only for the shot?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I scheduled Leo's first vet visit on Tuesday am after he arrived at my house on Sunday. The vet gave him a thorough going over, checked for worms, No Shots on that visit, purchased about 3 months of Heartworm preventive and flea product. I sent a copy of the receipt showing what had been done during the visit to the breeder so she would know that I had met the requirement for a veterinary exam within the first 3 days.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Carmenchanwong said:


> you are right !!! The consultant at the Vet office already quote me tons of items ($$$$$)
> One more silly question&#8230;.puppy needs shots, and are they going to charge for office visit every time even only for the shot?


The way a veterinary practice charges will vary so you will need to ask about their policy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The first couple times I went back for shots the vet examined Molly and I was charged for an exam. When I went back for the rabies shot that she spaced apart from the distemper, etc. I did not see the doctor so I was just charged for the shot. I'm sure every practice is a little different.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Cody010414 said:


> I would also suggest getting an antler for your puppy to chew.


Got an antler ....eace:


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Still shopping for expen
Does he really needs one for now? Or I should wait and see how he's doing with his crate?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I used the little crate Leo's breeder sent home for Leo to sleep in at night. I set an expen up in the den which is the room we spend most of our at home time in. The expen provided a space that could gradually be enlarged as Leo proved he could keep it clean and dry. There was a bit of room for playing and when he needed time out it was easy to put him in so he couldn't interact but could still be close by. Leo was really good about telling me when he needed to potty when he was in his expen. The whining was much more intense and urgent.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I liked having an expen I could put Molly in to have a little more room to play and even eat, unsupervised. My only problem was that even though she quickly learned to not pee and poop in her crate, she thought it was ok to do so in the expen at first. I think this was due to the fact that her breeder used expens for the pups where they were allowed to potty on newpaper in one area of it. As long as you get your new pup out frequently to potty they shlould get the idea.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

I was doing some homework online about homemade healthy dog foods / treats, and I found people will add yogurt in it. I thought no dairy products to dogs???


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Carmenchanwong said:


> I was doing some homework online about homemade healthy dog foods / treats, and I found people will add yogurt in it. I thought no dairy products to dogs???


I have added PLAIN yogurt to my dogs food all my adult life - many different dogs. They have loved it and I have never had one that had an adverse reaction from eating it.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Pucks104 said:


> I have added PLAIN yogurt to my dogs food all my adult life - many different dogs. They have loved it and I have never had one that had an adverse reaction from eating it.


just the regular plain yogurt for human ? or any specific kind for pets?
how about cheese ?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Carmenchanwong said:


> just the regular plain yogurt for human ? or any specific kind for pets?
> how about cheese ?


Regular, plain human yogurt. Cheese - I have had some dogs that tolerate well and others not so much. Leo, for example, would probably sacrifice his right paw for cheese but it gives him diarrhea every time, therefore, NO more cheese for Leo! But I have had other dogs that tolerate cheese very well and used it as a high value treat for teaching a really important skill such as a solid recall.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Me and my daughter were thinking about making some homemade peanut butter cookie for our little Prince tomorrow.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Be a little careful about throwing too much at your pup all at once. You may get some digestive upset. Coming to his new home is a lot to adjust too.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my goodness, your baby looks so much like our Oliver they could be littermates!! We have only had our little guy for a week and the thing that was most helpful was I bought a stuffy that was about the size of him and took it with me when we picked him up. I rubbed it all over him mom and littermates to get their scent on it. Our breeder also gave us a blanket that was his with him mom's scent on it. He sleeps with both of these things in his crate and they are like his security blanket and little buddy. Really works well.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The blanket with the littermates scent is a great idea. My puppy decided to pee on it the first day I brought her home. Lol.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Oh my goodness, your baby looks so much like our Oliver they could be littermates!! We have only had our little guy for a week and the thing that was most helpful was I bought a stuffy that was about the size of him and took it with me when we picked him up. I rubbed it all over him mom and littermates to get their scent on it. Our breeder also gave us a blanket that was his with him mom's scent on it. He sleeps with both of these things in his crate and they are like his security blanket and little buddy. Really works well.


Great idea. Thanks for telling me. I'll bring a stuffy toy and blanket with me tomorrow.

Post more Ollie's picture please.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> The blanket with the littermates scent is a great idea. My puppy decided to pee on it the first day I brought her home. Lol.


Hahahaha, What did you do with that blanket? Wash it ?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I had to wash it so no more scent of her littermates. However she still like to sleep with her blanket and stuffed toy!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

By the way, Molly and i love all the new black and white puppies!

Diane


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> By the way, Molly and i love all the new black and white puppies!
> 
> Diane


we love black and white too&#8230;.eace:


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Homemade cookie for Prince.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Here are some more pics of Oliver. Not great cause he is awfully squirmy. Send more pics of Prince.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Oliver's adorable!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Here are some more pics of Oliver. Not great cause he is awfully squirmy. Send more pics of Prince.


Oliver is so cute. how old is he now?


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much, we think so too, but we are a little biased (haha). He is 9 weeks, he will be 10 weeks on Tuesday. We are enjoying him so much, we are empty nesters and he has brought so much fun back into the house. This morning he earned bonus points, let us sleep in till 8:30, yeah.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

My husband and I are empty nesters too. I agree that they bring a lot of fun back into the home. I feel like I have a child in the house again and she sure keeps me on my toes! The joy and love they add to your life is just priceless.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Very cute! I love reading about the excitement everyone has when they are getting ready to pick up their puppy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Molly is such a sweetie pie. I just love her markings. That patch of white on top of her head is priceless. The photo you use as your avatar is that a picture at the 5 month stage. I'm curious, just thinking ahead to what Ollie's coat might look like at that age. Molly looks so fluffy and cute in that photo.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes that is a recent picture of Molly at 5 1/2 months old. Her coat is starting to change because she has the Belton gene. I am starting to see more black spots of fur appearing in the white areas. She also has some tan on her ears and cheeks. She has a very thick, cottony coat. She has already been to the groomers three times since I got her!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

on our way home....
poor little Prince got carsick......


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is so cute! Good luck with everything. Molly got car sick too on the drive home from the breeders. She still does once in a while but thankfully not every time she rides in the car.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Interesting you should say you are noticing more black spots, I am already noticing that in Oliver as well especially on his feet. That is amazing she has been to the groomers that often. I am going to try to keep Oliver up myself, we will see how it goes. We used to have a Bearded Collie and I groomed him myself, had to learn as our breeder insisted we show him or we wouldn't have been able to purchase him. I am hoping if I could cope with a Beardie I can cope with a Havanese. We will see.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Saw your drive home photo, so cute. You look very excited and happy I think he is one lucky puppy. Have a great time and post lots of pics. Let us know how the first night goes.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Poor Prince throws up couple of times in the car. 
I put water and some kibbles out when we back home and he drinks and eats about 10+ pieces of kibbles. I took him to backyard and he was shaking like crazy.........


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor baby. The first day home can be a little traumatic. I flew to Kentucky to pick up Emmie and she was sick on the car ride to the airport and then on the first flight home. I felt so bad but the good news is she bonded with me right away and got over car sickness after a few days. Good luck with your precious Prince. 

-Jeanne-


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh poor little man, it is so traumatic for them the first day away from the home they know. Give him lots of cuddles and try to make things very calm. If he has a blanket that has moms smell cuddle him in that. It might soothe him. It will get better very fast. Our Ollie settled in really fast and I am sure Prince will too.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope Prince is feeling better today.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> I hope Prince is feeling better today.


yes, he's start following me and walk around the house.

Prince did well......he slept thru the night from 10p.m. - 5:30a.m. I took him out and he did his business , we're so much in love him...

BTW...he did drink but still not eating..... I took his bowl away and will try it later.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is normal for them not to eat a lot at first until they get more comfortable in your home. If you are giving dry kibble you can try moistening it with a little bit of water. He might like it better that way. I also hand fed Molly a little bit at first to try to get her interested in the food. She would take it out of my hand for a bit and then go to her bowl.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> It is normal for them not to eat a lot at first until they get more comfortable in your home. If you are giving dry kibble you can try moistening it with a little bit of water. He might like it better that way. I also hand fed Molly a little bit at first to try to get her interested in the food. She would take it out of my hand for a bit and then go to her bowl.


Thanks for your support ! 
Prince ate 1/5 cup of kibbles at 5pm and so far no accident ( knock on wood).
We're working on "Sit" and "Stand " and he handle it very well( 100% SIT and 80%Stand).
He is 11 weeks old and his hairs are super long and flurry, especially the paws area, I did trimmed the hairs and his nails and he did well, very calm and without any complain.


----------



## Jessx3 (May 14, 2014)

Yay welcome home prince!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

more pictures


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Jessx3 said:


> Yay welcome home prince!


Thanks.
Welcome home too, Oliver


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome to you and Prince. He and your daughter are both adorable. She looks very happy with her new friend. Enjoy. :welcome:


----------



## Jessx3 (May 14, 2014)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Thanks.
> Welcome home too, Oliver


Thank you! Prince is adorable! We need to compare notes lol. How Are things going so far???


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Prince looks like he has a little black moustache -so cute!


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Jessx3 said:


> Thank you! Prince is adorable! We need to compare notes lol. How Are things going so far???


Prince was really sick last night from the long ride, and slept thru the night from10pm-5:30am
He learned couple of things today, pretty solid on "Sit" , and will run to us when we called him.

How's Oliver doing?


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

sandypaws said:


> Welcome to you and Prince. He and your daughter are both adorable. She looks very happy with her new friend. Enjoy. :welcome:


Thanks.
My daughter went up at5:30 am this morning and took Prince out....:whoo:


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

a little update of our 12 weeks old boy, Prince.

1. thirsty after ball game
2. Playing ball with my daughter
3. someone trying to ring the bell
4. one happy boy


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cute pictures. Hope things are going well.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ollie's doing great, thanks for asking. Today was his 12 week birthday and he celebrated by getting his shot. Poor little guy, he whimpered a little, but all in all took it like a champ. He has the sit, the down, the roll over down cold. The roll over he will do without being asked. He has learned to do dance and is working on shake a paw. We are now working on a bell at the door. He has actually whined and gone to the door a few times so housebreaking is coming along. How is prince with nipping Ollie is good with me, but he gets so excited with our son that he nips with him and when he plays hard he gets nippy from excitement. Love the pics you posted of Prince, what a little sweetie. His coat is getting fluffier. So cute.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Ollie's doing great, thanks for asking. Today was his 12 week birthday and he celebrated by getting his shot. Poor little guy, he whimpered a little, but all in all took it like a champ. He has the sit, the down, the roll over down cold. The roll over he will do without being asked. He has learned to do dance and is working on shake a paw. We are now working on a bell at the door. He has actually whined and gone to the door a few times so housebreaking is coming along. How is prince with nipping Ollie is good with me, but he gets so excited with our son that he nips with him and when he plays hard he gets nippy from excitement. Love the pics you posted of Prince, what a little sweetie. His coat is getting fluffier. So cute.


Today is Prince 12 weeks birthday and his celebration will be next week....shot ! 
He did pretty well on house training, and I need to be careful about the way he is telling me, ...sniffing, ringing the bell(not very well yet) for peeing , snipping in circle in the carpet area and barking, means poops time.
He can do sit, stay, stand, down, turn around but not roll over and shake a paw, my daughter trying to teach him but not yet success.
we're in the same situation, Prince is very gentle with me, but will nips on my daughter and husband when getting excited.
I told him out for a walk on the neighborhood couple of times and this little guy just never cooperate , not walking good, sniffing, and picking up debris, dead worms, mulches, licking muddy water.....etc. 
And he will wriggle his tail like crazy when he saw HUMAN, and will shake like a chicken, ran back and hiding in between my legs when he saw a dog, any breed, any size.

Good to know our fur babies are all doing well... eace:
keep me post and want to see more Ollie's picture .


----------

